# diatoms?



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

hard, brown spots covering leaves. Are these Diatoms?

If so whats the best method to ge rid of them?

Water stats.
temp is 76
Ph 6.8
A 0
Ni 0
NA just a hint of color.


PS, I've been out of the game for along time, so I've forgoten just about every thing when it comes to IDing and dealing with algaes.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Otocinclus
http://www.otocinclus.com/

you probably have a new set up. This is very typical to get. It is caused by high silicates so also do some water changes.


----------

